# Oil Mix



## nivlac70 (Apr 5, 2007)

Have 5-6 2 cycles that all use a 40:1 mix gasoline. I have one old Homelite Chain Saw, runs like a top but it takes a 32:1 mix. Don't use enough to justify mixing a gallon at a time for it so I am wondering what will it do to the engine I use the 40:1 mix?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

It will run fine, probably better, the new technology in oils has improved greatly. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

I use the new type 2cycle oil that's good from 16:1 to 50:1.
No problems yet and all the 2 cycle engines are running fine.


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

stens makes a mix, has fuel stabilizer in it as well and is virtually smokeless, 1 pack to one gallon and runs fine. OH if you have a lot of gas stations in your area with ethanol in it might want to add a little extra oil to the mix just to be safe no matter brand


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Use a Synthetic 2 cycle oil, covers all ratios.
Dean


----------



## singlemom1564 (May 8, 2009)

*oil mix*

I have the gas bolen BL 100 weed eater. It will not start. wondering what kind of oil do I need to mix in with the gas. please help.. in need to trim neighbors grass.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I always suggest using Synthetic 2-cycle oil. This covers all mixture ratios. One of the small bottles per gallon of gas. If the trimmer is not starting there may be other issues. Check for spark, remove spark plug, put wire back on plug, thouch tip of plug to engine block, pull on starting rope, look for spark at tip of plug. If no spark try replacing spark plug. 
Dean


----------

